# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Υπνηλία , Κόπωση , Χαμηλοί σφηγμοί ...

## Roben

Γεια σε όλους.

Είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum και χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχει ένας τέτοιος χώρος για να μπορεί ο καθένας να συζητήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα που έχει και να βρεί βοήθεια ή συμπαράσταση(εξίσου σημαντικό).

Λοιπόν το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι εδώ και μιά εβδομάδα περίπου έχω υπνηλία κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας και χαμηλούς σφηγμούς σε ότι και αν κάνω... Για παράδειγμα μισή ώρα σκοινάκι που λογικά μου ανέβαζε τους σφηγμούς ανέκαθεν 140-150 τώρα είμαι γύρω στους 100 με το ζόρι.. Εχω αρχίσει και αγχώνομαι με την κατάσταση γιατι νιώθω οτι έχω υπόταση και σε ηρεμία έχω συνέχεια 59-60 σφηγμούς max.Ο σφηγμός μου δεν γίνεται έυκολα ψηλαφητός και μερικές φορές νιώθω οτι δέν ακούω την καρδιά μου καθόλου...

Να αναφέρω οτι είχα πολύ κακό πρόγραμμα ύπνου για καιρό ..Δηλαδή κοιμόμουν 8 το πρωί και ξύπναγα απόγευμα.. και αρκετές μέρες κουρασμενος και δεν κοιμόμουν απο νευρικό και καθόμουν στο κομπιούτερ κλπ μεχρι να νυστάξω παρά πολυ.

Αυτό το θέμα της υπνηλίας ξεκίνησε την προηγούμενη Κυριακή αφού το Σάββατο είχα βγεί και είχα πιεί πάρα πολύ , ήμουν κουρασμένος αλλα όταν πήγα σπίτι κοιμήθηκα πολλές ώρες και ξύπνησα απόγευμα.Πήρα μια ασπιρίνη γιατι είχα πονοκέφαλο και απο τότε έιμαι στην κατάσταση που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω.Υπνηλία πολύ ενώ κοιμάμαι 8-9 ώρες για καμιά εβδομάδα , κουράζομαι έυκολα, και δέν ανεβάζω σφηγμούς με τίποτα ούτε πίεση απο ότι νίωθω.

Πήγα σε έναν καρδιολόγο την παρασκευή και μου είπε οτι οι σφηγμοί μου 60 είναι φυσιολογικοί ... και του λέω γιατρέ εγω κανονικά τώρα που είμαι αγχωμένος κιόλας θα έπρεπε να έχω 80-90 σφηγμόυς.τέλοσπαντων μου λέει η καρδιά σου έίναι τέλεια μου έκανε και υπέρηχο άρα δεν είναι απο εκέι ότι έχεις...

Επίσης μου είπε οτι αποκλείεται να είναι απτο αλκόολ του Σαββάτου διότι αυτο κρατάει 2-3 μερές το πολύ η επιρροή του.

Μου είπε να ξεκουραστώ .. εγώ το μόνο που κάνω είναι να ξεκουράζομαι απο την παρασκευή πολύ αλλα μέχρι και σήμερα δεν έχω δεί διαφορά. Ο οργανισμός μου είναι σαν να υπολειτουργεί με χαμηλούς σφηγμούς αρκετά για τον χαρακτήρα μου που δεν ανεβαίνουν ούτε με αγχος ούτε με μπάλα(πάιζω χρόνια μπάλα σε έντονους ρυθμούς , ήμουν και σε ομάδες ανα διαστήματα), ούτε με τίποτα..

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να ξυπνήσω απο αυτόν τον λήθαργο και μήπως είναι σύμπτωμα για κάτι πιό σοβαρό?????

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις/συμβουλές/παρατηρήσεις σας.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## calcarea

Aφου πηγες σε καρδιολογο και σε διαβεβαιωσε πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,πρεπει να αποκλεισεις την ιδεα της καρδιακης παθησης.Δοκιμασε να πας και σε 2ο ή 3ο γιατρο ή κανε όλες τις εξετασεις που θα χρειαστουν μεχρι να πειστείς.

Το οτι κοιμασαι 8-9 ωρες δε λεει τιποτα,γιατι μπορει απλα να κανεις ανησυχο υπνο (στριφογυρισμα,σφιξιμο δοντιων κοκ) και ειναι πολυ πιθανο ο υπνος σου να μην αρκει για να σε ξεκουρασει.Εχω ακουσει οτι 1 χαμενη ωρα υπνου,αναπληρωνεται σε μια εβδομαδα κανονικου και μαλιστα όσο δεν υφισταται αυτη η αναπληρωση,οι συνεπειες αθροιζονται.Εξαλλου,ζωντας μεσα στο αγχος οπως λες,ειναι λογικο να σε κουραζει περισσοτερο και να νιωθεις εξαντληση σε μια περιπτωση ηρεμιας.Στις πρωτες μου ασκησεις στο μετρό,μετά το πέρας τους βρισκομουν ξαφνικα απο μια κατασταση πληρους εντασης σε μια εντονη διαθεση για υπνο.

Εχοντας στο μυαλο σου την ιδεα οτι οι σφυγμοι σου πεφτουν,ο εγκεφαλος σου ειναι ικανος να δημιουργει αυτη την πτωση.Εγω, εχοντας στο παρελθον την ιδεα οτι εχω καρκινο,μολις ακουσα μια ιστορια οτι μια γυναικα ανακαλυψε τον καρκινο της απο τυχαιες εξετασεις επειδη για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα ειχε δεκατα πυρετου,όλο με ενα θερμομετρο ήμουν και συνεχεια ρωταγα όποιον ήταν διπλα μου αν ειμαι ζεστος.Και ήμουν...αλλα ειχε καταφερει το μυαλο μου να σωματοποιήσει το φόβο μου και δεν συνεβαινε τιποτα παραπανω.Το ίδιο για το αν ειμαι χλωμος.
Αυτη η διαδικασια εχει να κανει με την επιβεβαιωση και πρεπει να αποφευγεται.Δεν χρειαζεται διαρκως να μετρας τους σφυγμους σου για να επιβεβαιωνεις οτι ειναι σε καλο επιπεδο ή όχι.Ο γιατρός σου εκανε μια διαγνωση.Εμεις δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να την κανουμε μεσω εμπειρικων αποψεων ή διαβαζοντας αοριστα μια ιατρικη εγκυκλοπαιδεια γι αυτο παμε στους γιατρους.Αν δεν εχεις πεισθει,σου επαναλαμβανω πως καλο θα ειναι να βρεις εναν τροπο να εμπιστευτεις το αποτελεσμα της ιατρικης εξετασης ειτε μεσω επαναληψεων είτε να πας σε καποιο γιατρο που εμπιστευεσαι απολυτα.

Η λυση στο προβλημα σου ειναι να παψεις να ασχολεισαι με αυτο.Αυτο ,ξερω παρα πολυ καλα,οτι δεν γινεται να συμβει απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη.Δοκιμασε καποια στιγμη που θα εισαι εξω και θα κανεις κατι ευχαριστο,αν τυχαινει και ξεχνας αυτη την ιδεα οταν εισαι απασχολημενος με κατι αλλο,να αναρωτηθεις γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη οι σφυγμοι σου ειναι κανονικοι και γιατι δε νιωθεις τη συνηθη κοπωση.Ειναι μια καλη αρχη να καταλαβεις οτι οταν δεν το σκεφτεσαι δεν υπαρχει.Τουλαχιστον σε εμενα λειτουργησε.

ΥΓ.Δεν κανω διαγνωση,δεν ειμαι ειδικος,απλα επειδη εχω περασει απο νοσοφοβια, παραλληλιζω την εμπειρια μου με αυτο που περιγραφεις και σου παρουσιαζω ποια ηταν τα στοιχεια που με εκαναν να το ξεπερασω.Υπαρχει παντα το ενδεχομενο ο παραλληλισμος να ειναι προβολη της περιπτωσης μου σε εσενα,οποτε η γνωμη μου να ειναι ακυρη.
Θεωρησα όμως εξαρχης οτι το προβλημα σου εχει αγχωδη προελευση λόγω της ενοτητας που το δημοσιευσες.
ΥΓ2.Δεν ειμαι καλος στο να δινω φιλικες συμβουλες γιατι προσπαθω να οριζω με σαφηνεια αυτο που λεω.Με συγχωρεις αν σου φαινονται καποιες φρασεις μου αποτομες ,τις λεω με όλη μου τη φιλικη διαθεση.

----------


## Roben

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση calcarea...

Καθόλου αποτομες οι φράσεις σου , και πολύ σωστά αυτα που λές τα έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ στον εαυτό μου..

Όταν κουράζομε να μετράω σφηγμούς και να ψιλαφίζω τα πάντα η αλήθεια είναι οτι νίωθω καλύτερα.. Εχω πάει κανα δυό φορές σε καρδιολόγο μου έχει πεί οτι η καρδιά μου είναι αθλητική και τέλεια σε λειτουργία...

Αφού μερικές φορές όταν σκέφτομαι πολύ άν έχω κάτι η καρδιά μου κάνει ενα ΠΟΛΥ δυνατό χτύπο και μετα συνεχίζει με πιο γρήγορους χαλαρους και επανέρχεται... αυτο μου το κάνει αρκετά συχνά κυρίως όταν είμαι αγχωμένος ή το σκέφτομαι...

Όλα είναι μέσα στο μυάλο μας ( και στην ψυχή μας φυσικά .. ) και πρέπει να το καταλάβουμε και να ηρεμήσουμε αν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι γιαυτό...

τελοσπάντων ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την απάντηση ...

----------


## Souli

pasxo apo moudiasmata se olo mou to kormi edo kai 9 mhnes.
Sthn arxh nomiza oti eixa sklirinsi kataplakas, meta mia aniati astenia ton nevrvn klp.....
telika jerete ti mporei na einai auto .........oi dikoi mou anthopoi leme oti einai panikos-stres .To isio kai h giatros mou ( omoiopathitikos)
Yparxei kaneis pou na exei ta idia simptomata ?

p.s
Bebaia eimai ena atomo me poli anxos, tromeres fovies kai fisika den pao pote se giatrous

----------

